# getinfo.dll fehler -> I76



## ohio (23. September 2002)

hallo gemeinde,

ich hab hier, falls es noch jemand kennen mag, interstate76 und wollt es eigentlich mal wieder spieln, jedoch schmeißt er mir während der installationconfig. folgenden dll fehler aus... ich hab ne ME maschine mit ner g2 7700 deluxe am laufen. auf anraten post ich den fehler mal hier, vielleicht ist jemand willig mir ein wenig zu helfen...

_ins0432 hat in getinfo.dll einen fehler verusacht
_details_
_INS0432 verursachte einen Teilungsfehler in Modul GETINFO.DLL bei 016f:014910e6.
Register:
EAX=fa56d100 CS=016f EIP=014910e6 EFLGS=00010a47
EBX=005d0000 SS=0177 ESP=006df78c EBP=006dfc74
ECX=000f4240 DS=0177 ESI=00000000 FS=488f
EDX=00000000 ES=0177 EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes bei CS:EIP:
f7 f6 2b d2 f7 f1 83 f8 37 7e 0c 83 f8 41 7f 07 
Stapelwerte:
818d9d2d 00428a18 00000000 818d9d2d 005d0000 01770552 00000000 fffffffc 006df9fc 43001d1a 004ea230 00000004 0000000e 00000000 818d9d2d 0059a0ff 



gruss ohio


----------



## goela (24. September 2002)

Probiers mal so! Könnte funktionieren!

- Kopiere alle Dateien von der CD auf Deinen Rechner!
- Suche die getinfo.dll und nenne sie um in getinfo.bak
- Jetzt versuche das Spiel zu installieren!
- Am Schluss der Installation (hoffentlich hat's geklappt), benenne die Datei wieder um in getinfo.dll


----------



## ohio (24. September 2002)

während ich die installation wieder nach dem obigen vorschlag startete meinte er, dass die getinfo.dll nicht gefunden werden konnte. danach kam wieder der gewöhnliche dll fehler und aus die maus... ;/

woran könnte das liegen? am system?


----------



## goela (24. September 2002)

Na dann - ?????

Den Vorschlag hatte ich von hier.


----------

